# Is it fair to say that the first place reds in competitions will have used MLF?



## abefroman (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it fair to say that the first place reds in competitions will have used MLF?


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

No, alot of that is also if it was aged. Generally "The greener the wine the less likely to win".


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Kit wines do not have MLF done to them and please dont try it. Grapes and juice wines can usually benefit from it but still many people make great wines without MLF.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 5, 2010)

Do people enter kit wines into competitions? Or is it just juice from wineries/made from grapes?


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course!. WineMaker's competition was 4700 bottles last year. Most were kits. Reason is that kit manufactures sponsor it and judging leans to those wines. (just my opinion)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

There are many competitions around the US. Some competitions keep the fresh juice and grape wines seperate from kits and some do not.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> Of course!. WineMaker's competition was 4700 bottles last year. Most were kits. Reason is that kit manufactures sponsor it and judging leans to those wines. (just my opinion)



Thanks! They probably get a lot that taste the same I'd imagine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if you mean by many people entering the same exact win e kit then Im sure they might get a few of those but even then most people tweak their kits with different oak or even different yeast and that alone could substantially change the profile. If you are referring to people entering the same type by different wine kit manufacturers then i must say that these wines do taste very far apart despite all their attempts to strive and accomplish a particular wine commercially and can say I prefer some kits over other kits big time! Believe me that lots of these kits can taste better then lots of peoples wine from grapes or fresh juice! But if someone knows what they are doing then a wine from grapes can be way better then a kit can ever aspire to.


----------



## Rock (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Well if you mean by many people entering the same exact win e kit then Im sure they might get a few of those but even then most people tweak their kits with different oak or even different yeast and that alone could substantially change the profile. If you are referring to people entering the same type by different wine kit manufacturers then i must say that these wines do taste very far apart despite all their attempts to strive and accomplish a particular wine commercially and can say I prefer some kits over other kits big time! Believe me that lots of these kits can taste better then lots of peoples wine from grapes or fresh juice! But if someone knows what they are doing then a wine from grapes can be way better then a kit can ever aspire to.


I couldnt agree with you more Wade!!!!


----------



## abefroman (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Well if you mean by many people entering the same exact win e kit then Im sure they might get a few of those but even then most people tweak their kits with different oak or even different yeast and that alone could substantially change the profile. If you are referring to people entering the same type by different wine kit manufacturers then i must say that these wines do taste very far apart despite all their attempts to strive and accomplish a particular wine commercially and can say I prefer some kits over other kits big time! Believe me that lots of these kits can taste better then lots of peoples wine from grapes or fresh juice! But if someone knows what they are doing then a wine from grapes can be way better then a kit can ever aspire to.



Yep, I meant from the same kit.

Which kits do you like? Are WineXpert good?


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

no you are opening a can of worms. Alot here do not like WE. Reason is a fewe different. Mostly we find they need "body". That is they are thin in body. We have some sponsers here that carry other mag of kits. try something different,


----------

